
Always Assume That You’re The Problem - johns
http://www.codethinked.com/post/2009/03/27/Always-Assume-That-Youre-The-Problem.aspx
======
mgreenbe
A corollary may be, "Don't assume something is wrong because you don't
understand it." This is a trap I fall into all of the time. Certain things
tend to elicit it broadly, such as the Hoare rule for assignment:

    
    
      {P[X/e]} X := e {P}

